# Last Ars Hispana publication: 6 string quartets by Cayetano Brunetti



## Duron (Feb 1, 2009)

"Ars Hispana Project" has published recently a critical edition of the six string quartets of ms. 1636 by Cayetano Brunetti (1744-1798):

http://www.arshispana.com/brunetti_en.htm

Bio: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaetano_Brunetti

Quartet II in B flat: 



Quartet VI in G:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Interesting mention. I have three of Brunetti's string quartets. Thanks for the links. I enjoyed the music.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

i have that same CD as well. The quartets on that CPO CD are using Olaf Krone numbering (BruWV VI:A8 ....), and the score above "use" ms 1636. So is this new set?


----------



## Duron (Feb 1, 2009)

Only the first quartet of this CD ("Quartetto IV" in A major) belongs to ms. 1636 set.


----------

